

New York Times Plans to Cut 100 Newsroom Jobs - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/14/business/media/14cnd-times.html?_r=1&ex=1360731600&en=7bb51ffa3bf043b7&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

======
redorb
Its a tad strange to read such a story, about new york times, on its own
website. Guess its a tribute to journalism; to say something hard to say about
your own company/industry

~~~
xirium
I have to disagree. Media people tend to be self-obsessed. They are more
likely to publish stories which affect themselves. Indeed, I believe there was
a formula:

distance from NYTimes office / (severity of incident * people involved) = page
number

So, one person being stabbed outside the NYTimes office would be front page
news while 1000 people in an African genocide would be on page 22.

------
bootload
Interesting note that there is still value in _"news"_. Otherwise Berkshire
Hathoway would not have bought into BusinessWire. [0] Newspapers as a form of
transmitting news is outmoded and is being left behind by bloggers and other
individuals harnessing the superior reach of the Web. Organisations such as
BusinessWire aren't as value-adding as they want you to think. [1] They are
just the nice business friendly view that organisations are used to dealing
with.

[0] Businesswire about page ~
[http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/?epi_menuItemID...](http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/?epi_menuItemID=a73272ebe2caed5e6ba232c1e6908a0c&epi_menuID=e0fc2a30803d5e4e6ba232c1e6908a0c&epi_baseMenuID=384979e8cc48c441ef0130f5c6908a0c)

[1] _"PR Wire Service to Journalists & Bloggers: We Don't Need You"_ ~
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/pr_wire_services_blogs_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/pr_wire_services_blogs_journalism.php)

------
daniel-cussen
This was going to happen eventually. I'm startled, but not surprised.

